# its time to come alive in 2005



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 20, 2004)

I will begin my journey to my best shape in 2005

This is my promise to my self


I plan on doing getting my ass out of bed to do 45 minutes of cardio every day untill my thyroid gets back to normal

I plan on making sacrifices where sacrfices need to be made

I plan on taking a more healthy approach and keep caloires higher and when any signs start to repeat them selves it time to take a step back and re evaluate immideiatly.  I plan on improving not just body, mind and spirit as well.

I plan on doing this for my self and no one else. Only person I will be competing will be my self. 

When it gets stressful at any time its time to take a week off and let my mind relax and come back to relaity

Letting Bodybuilding no longer control my life, but I control it. 

When time comes I take a look in the mrror and tell my self I did the best I can and what ever happens happens.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Best of luck to you sweetie!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 20, 2004)

45 minutes of cardio felt good today, just waiting for this fucken thyroid to level back out so i can start eating normal again and getting back to my old self.  I just strated on meds about 10 days ago but from what i understand it can take up to 4 weeks SHESH.  

caloires are going to start at 3000 
45% protein
30% fat
25% carbs 

MY BASE
20 grams BCAAS 
20 grams Glutemine 5 grams before and after weights cardio 
4 sans loaded -1 breakfast,  2 post workout 1 following meal after that 
1-2 tights a day depending on cardio or not
3 gugguils extremes
multivitamin
whey isoalte
egg protein 
EFAS 
2 x400 mgs SAMME  - drs orders to help with relaxation, anxiety with diegstion
Digestive enzymes


1.5 grains armour thyroid adding in t-3 at 25 mcgs starting next week going to get blood wok done in 3 weeks to verifiy where my t-3 levels are at. I want all my levels in the upper 2/3 of highest range to be running optimally 

THATS IT ..keeping it basic


every 2 weeks up caloires by 250 or so as thyroid adjusts. I will know when things are starting to feel good again

cardio 6 days a week 45 minutes except day of legs for 4 weeks and then i will re evaluate things and may be throw i some HIT or interval 2 times a week to mix things up 

and of course following Gopro's workout schedule to the T


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 20, 2004)

Good luck HAN


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2004)

Good luck HAN! I like your positive attitude.


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey man
I hear that. excellent view. I went through the same thing just lately. Just try to keep the right perspective.
I took two weeks off. yech!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 21, 2004)

leg day

lying leg curl
120 x 8 
140 x8 
160 x 8 

standing leg curls
40 x 8 
60x 8 x2

leg press
20 plates x 8 
22 plates x 8 
24 plates x 8

hack squats
8 plates x 6 
10 plates x 6 
12 plates  x6

single leg x
40 x 8 
60 x8 x 2 

first day back in legs in 8 weeks

cardio 45 minutes  @ 5 30  alarm set food prepared for entire week


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=hardasnails


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 1, 2004)

I am already up about 12-15 lbs from 195 to about 210. My waist has stayed the same if not gotten smaller. I just need to correct all of the mineral and vitamin deficencies in order to fully recovered. Mind is alot shaper and starting to get hungry constantly. Still got 20-30 lbs to go. PLUS I GOT A NEW LESS STRESSFUL JOB !!


----------



## jaspeR1968 (Jul 9, 2004)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> I am already up about 12-15 lbs from 195 to about 210. My waist has stayed the same if not gotten smaller. I just need to correct all of the mineral and vitamin deficencies in order to fully recovered. Mind is alot shaper and starting to get hungry constantly. Still got 20-30 lbs to go. PLUS I GOT A NEW LESS STRESSFUL JOB !!



does that mean u are on welfare?


----------



## drbuildfit (Jan 2, 2005)

*Need help with your New Year's Resolution?*

Read success stories from real people who are achieving real results from an all natural weight-loss solution. This complete system changes your body from "fat storing" to "fat burning" as it controls your hunger while you experience more energy.

http://www.angelfire.com/ma/DrSpinToo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Here I thought that HAN was back, and come to find out.. its some cheese dick posting spam!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2005)

good to hear ur gettin better...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey HAN, great to see you back.... See what you started with me??
I competed and did really well, some pics in my gallery. Thanks for kickin me off and helping as much as you did.
All the best with your new venture!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Its nice to know you guys read.. HAN hasent posted in here since July


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its nice to know you guys read.. HAN hasent posted in here since July


Oh....  I didn't read the dates


----------

